# Bumper Boy pro's and con's



## Chris Winkelman

I am thinking about getting a new BB launcher wondering what everyone thinks of these units. Are the worth the money? are they reliable? any input would be great!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I have four two shooters. I use them a lot. They require some maintenance but so does all the training devices. Every two weeks I bring them in to do maintenance:
Charge batteries
Tighten all screws and bolts
Silicone spray on various parts, especially firing pin
Silicone grease on rubber o rings
Occassionally clean .22 blank receiver

Occassionally you will have to replace servos. 

I use four two shooters because they give me more versality as opposed to two four shooters.

However, BB aren't the total answer. I have four Zinger Wingers for dead ducks. I use BB 3-4 days a week and ZW 2 days a week. I also have a box launcher for live pigeons.

I have recently placed an order to upgrade my BB electronics. They are not shipping the new units until May. I would wait until the new units are available before you buy any.

I recommend Bumper Boy launchers.


----------



## Bumper Boy

Hi there,

Wayne is correct, and it's nice to hear a customer taking care of their unit so well. What is happening with the new units ordered, is that we will ship them out to you with the old electronics, and as soon as the new electronics are in, we will ship them to you directly. The last thing we would want is for a customer to wait until May to order a unit because they didn't think they were getting the new electronics. Any order placed now will get the new electronics shipped to them once they're in.

In regards to Bumper Boy products, may I ask how many dogs you train? Take me through a day of how many you're training and perhaps what sort of design you're looking into and I'll be able to get you some information on what style of unit you should get if you're along the Bumper Boy path.

With the new style of electronics, if you train with retired gunners or zinger wingers, they can plug directly into the unit and you'd be able to control your BB off the same transmitter that you were your third party devices.

Let me know and I'd be happy to get you as much information as possible that's custom to your needs.


----------



## silver1108

Hi 
I have 4 bumper boy 4 shooters and train 3 dogs. They are awesome. They give you the same consistent throw everytime. I have had very little problems with them. I sent all four to bumper boy 3 years ago to get tuned up and they were returned like new. I would highly recomend them to anyone.


----------



## Keith Stroyan

I have 3 Four Shooters - several years old. My experience is like Wayne's except I use graphite dry lub. I just ordered another 1200 power charges and fully expect to use them up...

And I'll add that I've gotten good service from BB when I needed repairs. (Servos, and lately a wiring harness.)

I don't know if it's worth it for me to up-grade the electronics. Mine work.


----------



## DoubleHaul

I love them and hate them at the same time. On the plus side, they are quick and easy to set up and to run multiple dogs, or help with another throw, etc. 

On the minus side, they are pretty much at full arc before you hear the shot at the line ( but the streamers do keep them there long enough for the dog to see them) and there will be lots of times you press the button and nothing happens. The transmitter with the current electronics is hard to hold and tough to use and the buttons wear out--the new electronics should fix this. There are lots things to remember (turn on, load, cock) to avoid operator error and there are very frequent problems with the wiring, servos, etc., so you will need to be very handy and/or spend time with customer service (which is not good in my experience).

You really do need wingers as well and you could get by with just wingers and no bumper boys but it would be hard to do bumper boys and no wingers. Still, I use my BBs all the time.


----------



## Bumper Boy

In regards to Bumper Boy launchers, they are a unit that does need someone to be able to take care of them. If you follow along like Wayne has, and other users here have said, as long as you keep lubricating your units and cleaning your units and making sure they're stored properly, you will be fine. Like a car, they require some maintenance, but we make sure that all parts can be purchased at stores around your area, rather than having to send away for them. There shouldn't ever be a time when you press the button, Double Haul, that your unit doesn't fire. It sounds like you are having an issue with your unit, feel free to give me a call and perhaps I can help you with the problem. The new units have a different transmitter than the old one, which was very rectangular, as they're shaped how you would see an E-Collar transmitter. When it comes to wiring harnesses and servos, you won't come across problems as long as you're storing your units properly and maintaining general upkeep on them. I had a customer today contact me who hasn't sent in his unit in 7 years and has only replaced 3 servos. 

Double Haul, I'm sorry to hear that you haven't had much luck when it comes to our customer service. Perhaps I will be able to change your mind, or at least I hope to over time here. If you have any questions, concerns, or anything that I can help you with, feel free to contact me here, or leave me a message via email or my phone, which I'll provide below.

Zinger Wingers are a great training tool, and with the new launchers/electronics, they can be plugged directly into our auxiliary jack, which allows you to control your BB units as well as your Zingers, or Malcolm Retired Remote Gunners, or Gunners Up units from the same transmitter.

If you have any questions regarding further information on Bumper Boy launchers, please feel free to post them here and I'll field them to the best of my ability.

Gary Rossiter
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
1-800-729-3822 ext 221


----------



## PocketLab

Guys, I don't know Gary from the man in the moon. I will say that in February I was working on a project of refurbishing 3 eight shooters. Gary was extremely helpful. He kept in contact with me everyday, helping to analyze my units. We decided it was the wiring harnesses, but only one on each unit. He offered to split a wiring harness for me at a reduced price. 

Seems like BB and Gary are trying to improve a part of the business that may not have been up to standard. I appreciate the efforts the company and Gary have made. In my opinion customer service at BB is on it's way to being a selling point.


----------



## Matt Weberpal

I use my derby double (2 shooter) all the time. They're a great product, you need to take care of them just like anything else. The only problem I've had is the streamers ripping off the bumpers from extended use. Looking to add another 2 shooter this summer.

Gary,
Is the current add-on unit compatible with a 1 year old BB?


----------



## whitefoot

PocketLab said:


> Guys, I don't know Gary from the man in the moon. I will say that in February I was working on a project of refurbishing 3 eight shooters. Gary was extremely helpful. He kept in contact with me everyday, helping to analyze my units. We decided it was the wiring harnesses, but only one on each unit. He offered to split a wiring harness for me at a reduced price.
> 
> Seems like BB and Gary are trying to improve a part of the business that may not have been up to standard. I appreciate the efforts the company and Gary have made. In my opinion customer service at BB is on it's way to being a selling point.


Man, I'm glad you wrote this, because I was hoping I wasn't the only one who noticed Gary's extreme dedication and willingness to help resolve issues. I also think BB as a company needs to be applauded for the extent they're taking to make sure all of us have working older units while awaiting our new electronics.


----------



## whitefoot

As for the pros and cons...

Here are some of my pros:
I find the throws to be very consistent and reliable. I've got 2 Derby doubles and usually the two bumpers from a unit will land within a few feet of each other.*

Easy to carry in the field. My 2 units fit in a single bag that I can carry along with 2 stickmen and all accessories. I CAN carry my 2 Gunners Up wingers, but it isn't nearly as fun.

They are well made products that I simply find fun to use. And my dog goes NUTZ for the bumpers. I mean, she really loves them.

Here are my cons:
When the bumpers get wet, you have to dry them or you get poor/inconsistent throws (that what the * above was about).

I think my batteries are dying because sound hasn't been working (but Gary is working with me on getting this fixed).

Sometimes, I forget to turn them on or cock them (for some reason, I never forget to turn my dogtra receivers on).

As you can see, 2 of my cons are either being taken care of (batteries) or because I'm pretty dumb sometimes. As for the wet bumpers...I've started carrying a shotgun cleaning kit in my truck, so hopefully the next time I'm using them in wet conditions, I'll be able to take care of the first problem.


----------



## Angie B

Why do you need wingers along with the bumper boys? I love my bumper boys by the way and have used them for years.

Angie


----------



## J. Walker

Angie B said:


> Why do you need wingers along with the bumper boys? I love my bumper boys by the way and have used them for years.
> 
> Angie


Bumper Boys can't throw birds. If you're trying to set up a truly test-like scenario with a bird landing on a point of land in the water, for instance, you're not going to get that with a Bumper Boy as you never know when a bumper is going to tumble and end up in a bad location or be affected by the wind. I like my Bumper Boys but prefer the precise launches I get out of my Birds Up launchers.

The main con I have with them is that they are maintenance intensive. For any degree of consistency, my Bumper Boys have to be cleaned after every use.


----------



## whitefoot

Angie B said:


> Why do you need wingers along with the bumper boys? I love my bumper boys by the way and have used them for years.
> 
> Angie


Do you use the bird basket attachment to throw birds? If so, how's it work?


----------



## Bumper Boy

weberpal78 said:


> I use my derby double (2 shooter) all the time. They're a great product, you need to take care of them just like anything else. The only problem I've had is the streamers ripping off the bumpers from extended use. Looking to add another 2 shooter this summer.
> 
> Gary,
> Is the current add-on unit compatible with a 1 year old BB?


Hi there Weberpal78,

There are a couple of options you could use with this. My recommendation would be to purchase the new Pro 2 shooter, which is on special for the same price right now as the half mile range Sport unit, which would come with the brand new electronics. Then, to make your other unit compatible with it, you would just need to upgrade your receiver for $65.00

The other option, is we can assemble the unit to be compatible with your 1 year old unit, but I can't promise the old electronics forever. I know that all units sold now are being sold with the new version of electronics unless specifically asked to be working with the older electronics if someone does not want to upgrade. We obviously do not want to leave our customer base behind as they are very loyal in my experience, but we are encouraging everyone to get the new upgrade with the electronics. 

Feel free to give me a call or if you'd like further explanation or clarification I'll make sure to check out this site again today before I leave work to make sure all is clear.

Thanks to everyone else for their input, it is greatly appreciated on my part as you guys are very active and seem to answer the questions which is exactly what you want from a community. Appreciate the kind comments as well, thank you.


----------



## Matt Weberpal

whitefoot said:


> As for the pros and cons...
> 
> Here are some of my pros:
> I find the throws to be very consistent and reliable. I've got 2 Derby doubles and usually the two bumpers from a unit will land within a few feet of each other.*
> 
> Easy to carry in the field. My 2 units fit in a single bag that I can carry along with 2 stickmen and all accessories. I CAN carry my 2 Gunners Up wingers, but it isn't nearly as fun.
> 
> They are well made products that I simply find fun to use. And my dog goes NUTZ for the bumpers. I mean, she really loves them.
> 
> Here are my cons:
> When the bumpers get wet, you have to dry them or you get poor/inconsistent throws (that what the * above was about).
> 
> I think my batteries are dying because sound hasn't been working (but Gary is working with me on getting this fixed).
> 
> Sometimes, I forget to turn them on or cock them (for some reason, I never forget to turn my dogtra receivers on).
> 
> As you can see, 2 of my cons are either being taken care of (batteries) or because I'm pretty dumb sometimes. As for the wet bumpers...I've started carrying a shotgun cleaning kit in my truck, so hopefully the next time I'm using them in wet conditions, I'll be able to take care of the first problem.


I noticed my speaker wasn't as loud so this winter I pulled the cone off and tightened the screws, that fixed the problem.


----------



## Elliott Labradors

My wife trains our 5 dogs everyday right by herself with three 4-shooters. Our training program would surely suffer without the Bumper Boys and the time saving aspect of not having to reload for every dog. 
We're excited about getting our new electronics! 

Wally


----------



## Georgia.Belle

I have 4 fourshooters. I like them lot in certain situations but find them difficult to use for really long marks. I think someone here mentioned this, by the time the sound reaches the line the bumper is halfway to the ground. I personally like the throw from a winger better in that I think it is slower and that dogs can see the fall better. However, like I said in certain situations it is hard to beat the BBs and in my exprience they have been reliable.


----------



## whitefoot

Just remembered another pro...

With the multi-bumper models, you have backup throws. Which are invaluable to me as a trainer of a young dog. Of course, I'd rather not have to resort to having to throw another bumper, but there are times when a young dog simply needs help and the sound just isn't sufficient. It's simply not as cost or time efficient to have to set up two wingers in a single location. 

I like to set up my bumper boys deep or in areas where I think the pup could possibly need a second throw and use my wingers for marks that shouldn't need as much help.

Of course, nothing's as good has having GOOD help in the field, but hey...you've got to work with what you've got sometimes.


----------



## Angie B

J. Walker said:


> Bumper Boys can't throw birds. If you're trying to set up a truly test-like scenario with a bird landing on a point of land in the water, for instance, you're not going to get that with a Bumper Boy as you never know when a bumper is going to tumble and end up in a bad location or be affected by the wind. I like my Bumper Boys but prefer the precise launches I get out of my Birds Up launchers.
> 
> The main con I have with them is that they are maintenance intensive. For any degree of consistency, my Bumper Boys have to be cleaned after every use.


How about having birds in the fall area??? Not that hard to do. Toss out a half a dozen birds and shoot the bumper boy to the birds... Works great and you don't need another set of throwers.

If I want a precision throw I have paid help that does that... ;-)

Angie


----------



## Angie B

whitefoot said:


> Do you use the bird basket attachment to throw birds? If so, how's it work?


I put birds in the fall area.. My dogs rarely if ever pick up bumpers when marking.

Angie


----------



## jeffbuikema

I have had no problems with my bumper boys over the years. I have a new one with the upgraded electronics coming any day. They can run wingers, too.


----------



## Bumper Boy

jeffbuikema said:


> I have had no problems with my bumper boys over the years. I have a new one with the upgraded electronics coming any day. They can run wingers, too.


Hi Jeff,

Yes, we have shipped out our units which we are very happy to get to our customers. The units that you will be receiving will be getting the new electronics when they come in, but all of our units are shipping right now with the old style electronics while we wait for the new units to come in. We don't have any of the new electronics yet as they're being field tested, so we didn't want you to have to wait until the new electronics came out before we shipped your launchers. So your launchers that you'll be receiving will have the old style electronics on them for now, but as soon as we have the new unit of electronics in, we will expedite them out to you so that you can use the new electronics right away!

Yes, they can definitely control wingers, as well as other third party devices that people are using. We are very eager to get this product line out and the field testing is going very well.


----------



## labluver

Gary,

I have 3 - 12 shooters and have ordered new electronics. Do you have any idea when new electronics will be shippped?


----------



## Bumper Boy

labluver said:


> Gary,
> 
> I have 3 - 12 shooters and have ordered new electronics. Do you have any idea when new electronics will be shippped?


Hi there Labluver,

I really wish I did, but we have no firm shipping date yet. I know it's close and we're being told certain dates, but there's nothing that I can confirm. We have received a ton of orders from people wanting these units, and are working as fast as possible to contact our customer base in order to let everyone know. Once we are finished this, we will put in our order for the bulk order at which we can get this rate and pricing. 

If anyone is having a problem with their Bumperboy units, and has ordered the upgrade, we are happy to service them with no charge besides shipping so that all our customers are up and in working order.

I'm excited as you are to get these units out to you, and I will keep all of you informed when I know an exact shipping date, I promise.

Thanks,

Gary Rossiter
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
1-800-729-3822 ext 221


----------



## Cowtown

Why the need to change or upgrade with new electronics?

What will be improved or better?


----------



## Joe Brakke

I have a derby double that I used for almost two years. It has not been used since the the end of the second year. The first issue I had was with the dummy, the metal internal tube dislodged from the rest of the plasitic. Currently it is out of use due to a electronic problem I guess, strange for two servos to fail at the same time. when given the launch signal all it does is have a low electronic hum. BumperBoy any ideas. I assume I need to send it back and money is tight right now to pay for shipping.

One thing not to do with the derby double is use it to teach doubles as a flower pot. The dogs start keying in on the launcher and that becomes their line to the mark. Budget for two derby doubles to avoid this but don't rely on it as a good way to train for doubles. I will need a second unit before I train with it again to avoid these problems.


----------



## Bumper Boy

Cowtown said:


> Why the need to change or upgrade with new electronics?
> 
> What will be improved or better?


Hi there Cowtown,

There are quite a few new features due to the upgrade. The interface is far simpler to use; the transmitter now represents a transmitter that you'd be used to for seeing controlling an E-collar. It's just 3 buttons and an intensity dial. The transmitter is now also 100% waterproof for all of us that have dropped them in the lake before. The receiver now has built in advanced sound directly on the unit, so there is no longer any programming whatsoever with the units. The battery life is both longer, and faster charging (just 2 hours to charge the transmitter). The units also come with a brand new car charger which a lot of people like to have for being able to charge out in the field. Any third party device that you use, such as a zinger or malcom retired gunner or gunners up can be controlled by the same transmitter of ours and be directly plugged into our receiver. All the new electronics would also give you a brand new 2 year warranty which is always nice to have for your electronics. If you'd like more information, please feel free to leave them here, or contact me directly.



Joe Brakke said:


> I have a derby double that I used for almost two years. It has not been used since the the end of the second year. The first issue I had was with the dummy, the metal internal tube dislodged from the rest of the plasitic. Currently it is out of use due to a electronic problem I guess, strange for two servos to fail at the same time. when given the launch signal all it does is have a low electronic hum. BumperBoy any ideas. I assume I need to send it back and money is tight right now to pay for shipping.
> 
> One thing not to do with the derby double is use it to teach doubles as a flower pot. The dogs start keying in on the launcher and that becomes their line to the mark. Budget for two derby doubles to avoid this but don't rely on it as a good way to train for doubles. I will need a second unit before I train with it again to avoid these problems.


Hi Joe,

Hopefully we can troubleshoot your problem. To have 2 servos go out at once makes me believe that it is a different issue. I encourage you to take a look at our website that has a new customer support page, and follow along so that it can diagnose your problem. If you are having further issues, please do contact me by either email or by phone and I'll help you troubleshoot it over the phone or via email as I always have it in front of me. http://bumperboy.com/support.php?topic=24

To me, it sounds like it could be a couple things. It could be a loose connection with the wiring to the servos, or the wiring harness altogether. Do you happen to have a spare servo so that we can test this? I would be happy to go through the steps with you Joe to get you back out and training!

Thanks everyone and if you need to contact me, please do so.

Gary Rossiter
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
1-800-729-3822 ext 221


----------



## Joe Brakke

Bumper Boy said:


> 7To me, it sounds like it could be a couple things. It could be a loose connection with the wiring to the servos, or the wiring harness altogether. Do you happen to have a spare servo so that we can test this? I would be happy to go through the steps with you Joe to get you back out and training!
> 
> Thanks everyone and if you need to contact me, please do so.
> 
> Gary Rossiter
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 1-800-729-3822 ext 221


I also thought the wiring or connection. Will will go back and check the wiring a little closer than I did the first time. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mallardtonetom

I have two bumper boy 4shooters and have been using them for 5 years. almost flawlessly. I set them up as singles and doubles. love them. so does my dog.


----------



## David Maddox

I have for several years now been an advocate of BB, but, I've become a little aggravated at the delay in receiving a replacement battery for my DD while waiting for my upgrades. I was told over a week and a half ago that my batteries were in the mail. no sign of them yet!!!


----------



## Bumper Boy

David Maddox said:


> I have for several years now been an advocate of BB, but, I've become a little aggravated at the delay in receiving a replacement battery for my DD while waiting for my upgrades. I was told over a week and a half ago that my batteries were in the mail. no sign of them yet!!!


Hi David,

I apologize for the delay on your free replacement battery. The men in the back have been working tirelessly between building new units to get everything out and our shipment got delayed due to an engineering error for all peoples' orders. I know that your battery went out, but I unfortunately cannot provide a tracking number since we sent it out as a free shipment as well. Please do give me a call if you have any further concerns on this matter.

Regards David,

Gary Rossiter
[email protected]
1-800-729-3822 ext 221


----------



## Ray Kirkpatrick

Speaking of delays. My DD never fires when activated. It may fire in 3 seconds or maybe after the 4th or 5th attempt. Friends have the same problem. Is this inherent with the DD? Is there a fix?


----------



## Bumper Boy

Ray Kirkpatrick said:


> Speaking of delays. My DD never fires when activated. It may fire in 3 seconds or maybe after the 4th or 5th attempt. Friends have the same problem. Is this inherent with the DD? Is there a fix?


Hi Ray,

This tells me that perhaps you have a programming issue, as it doesn't sound like it is responding to the transmitter. This should be a simple fix if so, and I'd be happy to walk you through it.

Feel free to use our new support page on our website, http://bumperboy.com/support.php?topic=24 and it should be able to provide you with steps in order to correct this problem. If you're still having issues, please let me know and I'd be happy to assist you over the phone.

Regards,

Gary Rossiter
[email protected]
1-800-729-3822 ext 221


----------



## Jamee Strange

Bumper Boy said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> Yes, we have shipped out our units which we are very happy to get to our customers. The units that you will be receiving will be getting the new electronics when they come in, but all of our units are shipping right now with the old style electronics while we wait for the new units to come in. We don't have any of the new electronics yet as they're being field tested, so we didn't want you to have to wait until the new electronics came out before we shipped your launchers. So your launchers that you'll be receiving will have the old style electronics on them for now, but as soon as we have the new unit of electronics in, we will expedite them out to you so that you can use the new electronics right away!
> 
> Yes, they can definitely control wingers, as well as other third party devices that people are using. We are very eager to get this product line out and the field testing is going very well.


Hi Gary,

I just recieved 2 4 shooters that I ordered over 2 months ago the other day with the old electronics. I know you have no idea when the new electronics will be in but my question is how difficult will it be for us to change our units to the new electronics ourselves? Do we have to ship the units back for you guys to change them out? Also, I ordered units with advanced sound and they came with standard.....I was pretty upset about this and have been told when my new electronics are shipped the advanced sound will be too. Is this something I am going to have to change out myself or will the new electronics come that way??


----------



## Jamee Strange

Just to add, I have trained with people that have used BBs since they first came out and LOVE them. They are great for training multiple dogs and/or young dogs. I was so excited to finally be able to afford some of my own and took them to a training day the other day and the guys LOVED them! I only wish now I would have either ordered another 4 shooter or maybe 8 shooters instead. (Like I said I ordered them a couple months ago before I hooked up with some people to train with and only had my 1 dog that I was training. I have since hooked up with 3 other people and have started my older dog in the training program....oh well)

Now my BIGGEST problem is not that I have my BBs, my dog crates, bumpers, and now bumper boys don't all fit in my small SUV and now I need a truck! LOL


----------



## Bumper Boy

RxRatedLabs said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> I just recieved 2 4 shooters that I ordered over 2 months ago the other day with the old electronics. I know you have no idea when the new electronics will be in but my question is how difficult will it be for us to change our units to the new electronics ourselves? Do we have to ship the units back for you guys to change them out? Also, I ordered units with advanced sound and they came with standard.....I was pretty upset about this and have been told when my new electronics are shipped the advanced sound will be too. Is this something I am going to have to change out myself or will the new electronics come that way??


Hi there RXRatedLabs,

The new electronics will be shipped directly to you, and they will have advanced sound on them for sure. I am sorry that your order seems to have been out on the advanced sound, and I'd be happy to look up your order for you if you had your order number. The switch from the old electronics to the new will be a very simple transition; what will happen is when they ship, we will send them directly to you. The old receivers on your units will be unhooked from the bolts attaching them to the unit, and you'll put the new receiver in, in place. From there, they will already all be programmed specifically for your machines, and they will work right away. All you will have to do then is send your old electronics back to us once all the new electronics that you've received are in working order.

They will come as well with an instruction manual, and if all else fails, you can contact me personally and I'd be happy to walk through the steps in order to make sure that these units are running smoothly for you.

If you have any future concerns or questions, feel free to contact me!


----------



## Wayne Dibbley

There is no better tool in my opinion particularly if you're training more than one dog, have limited time, and don't have regular helpers/or bird boys.

You've got to get your dogs' birds as regularly as possible, but for teaching concepts and habits I haven't seen anything on the market yet that approximates the efficiency of training with BB systems.

The new technology looks awesome, but I haven't seen it or tried it....yet.

2 cents regards,

Wayne


----------



## GBUSMCR

I really like my BB. I think the update is going to be awesome. Still crying in my beer over the last email in which it appears the updated equipment will arrive in July, hopefully. Oh well,


----------



## Jason Glavich

GBUSMCR said:


> I really like my BB. I think the update is going to be awesome. Still crying in my beer over the last email in which it appears the updated equipment will arrive in July, hopefully. Oh well,


I have heard that as well. My training has been pushed back for sure. My 2 units I am getting new electronics for are now officially done. The electronics are completely not working now, so I will be working with hand thrown makrs till the new ones arrive finally someday.


----------



## Bumper Boy

Jason Glavich said:


> I have heard that as well. My training has been pushed back for sure. My 2 units I am getting new electronics for are now officially done. The electronics are completely not working now, so I will be working with hand thrown makrs till the new ones arrive finally someday.


Hi Jason,

May I ask what is wrong with your units? We are absolutely happy to completely repair anyone's Bumper Boy electronics free of every charge minus shipping if you've order the new upgrade, that way we don't have people with their units on idle while they wait for the new upgrade. I would be happy to try and help you out with anything that I can troubleshoot for you as well, perhaps get them back up and working, or have the guys in the back take a look at them.

Feel free to contact me, and I'd be happy to help you out if I can!

Regards Jason,

Gary Rossiter
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
1-800-729-3822 ext 221


----------



## labsforme

I have NOT yet received any email updates from Bumper Boy.I have tried calling and all I get is voice mail.This is becoming a very disappointing situation in that I had ordered the upgrades for 3 units as soon as they put the word out.Was told initially March 2011, then May, and now who knows when.I would hope that their customer service does not reflect this lack of communication or availablility.If I don't hear back from them shortly I will start looking elsewhere.

Jeff Gruber


----------



## Bumper Boy

GBUSMCR said:


> I really like my BB. I think the update is going to be awesome. Still crying in my beer over the last email in which it appears the updated equipment will arrive in July, hopefully. Oh well,


Hi George,

I am curious as to when you were told July. I know that our guys are working as hard as they can to make sure that we can get these units out to you as quickly as possible. I don't have everyone's email addresses, though I wish I did, in order to contact every individual on this, and for that I apologize. I don't have any further information on the release, but I've been told now that since they're in the field testing phase, that we're closer than ever. I can give approximations, but unfortunately that's the best I can do. I know we are definitely wanting these units out before July hits, so we are all hoping sooner than July obviously. I understand peoples' frustration on this, and wish there was more that I could do. Again we do offer free service to anyone who has ordered the new electronic upgrade if there's anything wrong with your unit now, so that the only reason anyone is waiting for the new electronics is because they're just anxious to get it.

I hope to have more information for all of you as soon as I can, and I will also provide further information on here as well as the newsletter that we've sent out in case anyone that isn't on our emailing list didn't receive it.

Thank you for your patience on this,

Gary Rossiter
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
1-800-729-3822 ext 221


----------



## Jason Glavich

Bumper Boy said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> May I ask what is wrong with your units? We are absolutely happy to completely repair anyone's Bumper Boy electronics free of every charge minus shipping if you've order the new upgrade, that way we don't have people with their units on idle while they wait for the new upgrade. I would be happy to try and help you out with anything that I can troubleshoot for you as well, perhaps get them back up and working, or have the guys in the back take a look at them.
> 
> Feel free to contact me, and I'd be happy to help you out if I can!
> 
> Regards Jason,
> 
> Gary Rossiter
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 1-800-729-3822 ext 221


My electronics have suffered from being used in the rain(and they were not sealed very well to begin with, which I think was being addressed in the new ones), and transported in such weather, from what I can tell now they are officially toast from the inside out Even the battery connections have started to fail. I will wait for the new ones as my batteries also need replaced as well.


----------



## Bumper Boy

Jason Glavich said:


> My electronics have suffered from being used in the rain(and they were not sealed very well to begin with, which I think was being addressed in the new ones), and transported in such weather, from what I can tell now they are officially toast from the inside out Even the battery connections have started to fail. I will wait for the new ones as my batteries also need replaced as well.


Hi Jason,

Yes, that issue has been addressed with the new ones as the receivers themselves are much more water resistant. If you sent in these units, we would do everything we can to get these units back out and working to you while you wait. If you need our address, it's:


1750 Grant Avenue
Blaine, WA
98230

Address it to my attention, and I'd make sure the engineers take a look at them.

Just let me know if that's what you'd like to do and I know that we'll do what we can for you Jason!


----------



## Heinz87

Hey Gary

I might be interested in buying 2 four shooters. Is there anywhere or any way to find a discount or coupon/promo code. 

Thanks


----------



## GBUSMCR

Hi Gary,

Received an email last week saying that if everything went OK, it was expected that upgrade orders would start shipping in 4-6 weeks. Given it was already the latter half of May, I took the 6 weeks which gave me a July estimate. No one told me July, I made that estimate off the email. 

I am looking forward to the upgrades and do appreciate the diligence you are doing to make it the best it can be. Sometimes that takes longer than anyone wants, but its still the right thing to do.

g


----------



## jhixf564

Emails? I wonder why I haven't got any of those. I orded my 3 upgrades on 3/18. Gary can you check an order for Justin Hicks.


----------



## BirdHntr

Justin, do you have bumperboy in your Email address book, if not the Update emails may have gone to Spam? I placed my order mid Feb and recieved an Update from Gary in April and another last week which I appreciate. 
Happily waiting on the field testing phase to be completed and product shipped when it is determined to be ready, and not any sooner!
Only problem I have ever had other than operator error is one servo fail on an 8 shooter, no problems ever with my 4 shooters.

Carl


----------



## Bumper Boy

GBUSMCR said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> Received an email last week saying that if everything went OK, it was expected that upgrade orders would start shipping in 4-6 weeks. Given it was already the latter half of May, I took the 6 weeks which gave me a July estimate. No one told me July, I made that estimate off the email.
> 
> I am looking forward to the upgrades and do appreciate the diligence you are doing to make it the best it can be. Sometimes that takes longer than anyone wants, but its still the right thing to do.
> 
> g


Hi there,

Thanks for the information on that. We are obviously trying to get these out as quickly as we can, it would make my life far easier and I'm sure help all of you out, so I promise that we are doing everything we can to get these to you all. 

For anyone who isn't receiving the emails, feel free to send me a PM with your email, as we may not have you in our email list. I had to pull it from old lists and some may have changed and some people may not have had emails at that time. 

I will be sending out a new newsletter and email when we have updates from our guys in the field test.

Thank you all for your patience and I look forward to getting all these units out to you!


----------



## Heinz87

Gary
Why is it when you buy $2000+ worth of bumper boys it takes 2 to 4 weeks to get them. Is there a reason it takes so long to receive it.


----------



## Bumper Boy

Heinz87 said:


> Gary
> Why is it when you buy $2000+ worth of bumper boys it takes 2 to 4 weeks to get them. Is there a reason it takes so long to receive it.


Hi Heinz87,

If you're referring to the backorder date right now on launchers, it's due to the extremely high volume of spring time orders that we have gotten. Everyone is ordering during the busiest season, and we are trying to fill orders as quickly as we can. Since these are custom made units, they're assembled here, and it takes time. I apologize for this, and it isn't usually the normal here as we do try to ship within the week of the order, but we do not bill the order until we know for sure that it is going out. I try to get everything out as quickly as possible, but with it being the busiest part of the season right now, everyone is putting in orders and we are just delayed in assembling all of the units.

Let me know if there's something more I can do for you Heinz, or anyone here, as I am trying to make sure everything is running smoothly.

Thanks for your questions and concerns everyone, I like to keep updated with you guys and want to make sure that I can cover every concern that you all have to the best of my ability.


----------



## Sleepyg

Guys, if you haven't ordered a BB I would wait until the "new electronics" are shipped, and give them time to work out all the bugs.
I ordered my Pro 4 shooter on-line straight from Bumper Boy expecting to receive the new elctronics only to get the old.
Personally, I like to speak to a customer service rep when ordering using my debit card, but finally gave that idea up after leaving several unreturned voice mails with BB mainly due to the fact that nobody ever answered the phone.
I sincerely hope the "new electronics" are better, and do everything BB says it can.
In the long run I feel like I was mislead when the Pro 4 Shooter did not come as shown on their website with the "new electronics" from the get go.


----------



## JaKaR

Great thread! I'm shopping for buying one, if someone have one to sell tell me!


----------



## JaKaR

my email: [email protected]


----------



## Bumper Boy

Sleepyg said:


> Guys, if you haven't ordered a BB I would wait until the "new electronics" are shipped, and give them time to work out all the bugs.
> I ordered my Pro 4 shooter on-line straight from Bumper Boy expecting to receive the new elctronics only to get the old.
> Personally, I like to speak to a customer service rep when ordering using my debit card, but finally gave that idea up after leaving several unreturned voice mails with BB mainly due to the fact that nobody ever answered the phone.
> I sincerely hope the "new electronics" are better, and do everything BB says it can.
> In the long run I feel like I was mislead when the Pro 4 Shooter did not come as shown on their website with the "new electronics" from the get go.


Hi there SleepyG,

The new electronics will be shipped to you when they come out. The reason that you got the old electronics right now is because we did not want to hold your order and make you wait for the launcher itself when we can ship it to you with the old electronics. Then, once the new electronics come out, anyone who has ordered a Bumper Boy since the beginning of this year will be shipped the new electronics. I apologize if this wasn't made clear to you, but I did want to let you know that this is the policy. 

If you have any further questions or concerns, please feel free to contact me either by phone or email, and I'll leave my direct extension.

Regards,

Gary Rossiter
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

1-800-729-3822 ext 221


----------



## Jason Glavich

So any update on the ship date? We are getting close to July...


----------



## Bumper Boy

Jason Glavich said:


> So any update on the ship date? We are getting close to July...


Hi Jason,

No confirmed shipping date yet unfortunately. I am revising a newsletter with updated information, as well as reviews from guys that have been field testing. If I miss anyone on the newsletter, I'll be sending it tomorrow and you can always get a hold of me at any of the ways below.

Thanks for your patience everyone,

Gary Rossiter 
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
1-800-729-3822 ext 221


----------



## lablover

I've had Derby Doubles since 2002 and 4-shooters since 2004. I was told to never use them in the rain!! They were not designed to be "waterproof" and were only slightly "water resistant". If you put a plastic bag over the receiver, you could use them in a light rain.

I adopted the policy of no training in the rain, and mine work just fine now, at 9 years of age.


----------



## John Lash

I've used mine in the rain, I think the manual even says it's ok. I put a bag over mine too.

If there is a long delay after the shot and the reload in a good rain, the new blank is really blank.


----------



## whitefoot

Got my replacement batteries, so I'm back up and running. Thanks Gary


----------



## Pheasanttomeetyou

One more question re BB units: why don't you offer a 6 shooter for the individual dog trainer who needs more then a 4 shooter, but less than an 8 shooter?


----------



## Bumper Boy

Pheasanttomeetyou said:


> One more question re BB units: why don't you offer a 6 shooter for the individual dog trainer who needs more then a 4 shooter, but less than an 8 shooter?


Hey Pheasant to meet you,

I have sent you a PM in regards to this, as I'm curious in what your set up is. We here are always looking to encourage new styles of training and understand the customers' full needs, so feel free to PM me and tell me what your set up is and how many dogs you own and how you're training them so I can get back to everyone here and we can see what the recommendation is.


----------



## whitefoot

Gary, respectfully, you can't think of any reasons why someone would need more than a 4, but not an 8 shooter?

Also, mechanically, it SEEMS like it would be pretty easy to manufacture a 6 shooter.


----------



## Howard N

I've got 3 dogs and often train with people who have one or more. I would have thought hard about a 6 shooter when I got mine. Instead I got 8 shooters and seldom use them because of the time it takes to set them up and the weight of it. 

Then the electronics aren't intuitive and since I don't use them much I always have a learning curve when I set them up. They work, but they are not easy to use. Something lighter, faster to set up and easier to use would be nice.


----------



## BirdHntr

Pheasanttomeetyou said:


> One more question re BB units: why don't you offer a 6 shooter for the individual dog trainer who needs more then a 4 shooter, but less than an 8 shooter?


 
Thought you could daisy chain two units together with a harness they offered. 4 shooter plus 2 shooter might be more usefull than a straight 6 shooter.

Wonder if this will be possible with the new elctronics?

Carl


----------



## Bumper Boy

whitefoot said:


> Gary, respectfully, you can't think of any reasons why someone would need more than a 4, but not an 8 shooter?
> 
> Also, mechanically, it SEEMS like it would be pretty easy to manufacture a 6 shooter.



Hi there Ian,

It isn't that we wouldn't see a need for a 6 shooter, and if I start to see the kind of interest in them that I'm seeing on this site, it's definitely something that I can go higher up on and perhaps deliberate on. 

A couple things we look at when we evaluate the intro of new units first the size of the market, and as you can well imagine the size of a market for people that own more than 4 dogs is less than 10% of the total market, so the need for a 6 shooter is relatively small.

The other side of the market is for people that run clubs, or pros, and that's a 
lot bigger than the % of single owners that want or need 6 shots, so that's why we choose the 8 and 12 shot market, because if you're a pro you need 12, and if you're a training group, you're training more dogs.

That's the way we analyze the market. We can build a 6 shooter for you, but the cost difference would be minimal, and the size isn't going to be much smaller than an 8 shooter as this will entail stacking a 2 shot launcher together with a 4 shot launcher. 

90% of the market is 2 and 4 shooters, just to give you an idea. All the rest of it is pros, which are people with 8's and 12's. This is the reasoning behind not having a 6 shooter, however we can definitely build one, so if anyone is interested, I'm always curious as to your guys' ideas and everything and we're happy to assess! I always want to make sure we're trying to please everyone as much as possible, I do my best.




Howard N said:


> I've got 3 dogs and often train with people who have one or more. I would have thought hard about a 6 shooter when I got mine. Instead I got 8 shooters and seldom use them because of the time it takes to set them up and the weight of it.
> 
> Then the electronics aren't intuitive and since I don't use them much I always have a learning curve when I set them up. They work, but they are not easy to use. Something lighter, faster to set up and easier to use would be nice.


Hi Howard,

I would be happy to help you set up your electronics if you'd like a hand with that! I could also diagram exactly how to use them. I'd also recommend looking into our new electronics to be released soon that has a much more intuitive interface. Feel free to contact me and I can help you out and talk more with you.

1-800-729-3822 and my extension is 221



BirdHntr said:


> Thought you could daisy chain two units together with a harness they offered. 4 shooter plus 2 shooter might be more usefull than a straight 6 shooter.
> 
> Wonder if this will be possible with the new elctronics?
> 
> Carl


Hi Carl,

While Daisy Chaining used to be an option, it was discontinued. With the new electronics, and the Auto Run option, you'd be able to run units with delay sequences that you personally assign, 1-6 seconds. The versatility that you get with a 4 shooter and a 2 shooter definitely allows for more training techniques, but for those who are looking to train 5-6 dogs, I believe the idea of a 6 shooter still applies to them. With the new Auto Run feature, you could somewhat apply this system, wherein the first shot could run from the 4 shooter, than the 2 shooter, back to the 4 shooter, and so on.

Regards everyone, and always let me know if there's any way that I can assist you.


----------



## Pheasanttomeetyou

Howard N said:


> I've got 3 dogs and often train with people who have one or more. I would have thought hard about a 6 shooter when I got mine. Instead I got 8 shooters and seldom use them because of the time it takes to set them up and the weight of it.
> 
> Then the electronics aren't intuitive and since I don't use them much I always have a learning curve when I set them up. They work, but they are not easy to use. Something lighter, faster to set up and easier to use would be nice.


I think the advantage of a 6 shooter comes into play when you have 3 dogs. Your run your first 2 dogs and have to repeat the mark. Then you have go out and reload for your last dog. Kind of a hassle.

I don't know what the difference in size and weight would be between a 4-6-8 shooter. I personally think that if you have more than 1 dog a 2 shooter is definitely not enough. And putting a 2 shooter and 4 shooter together is a really big hassle: you have to carry both units into the field. Much easier to work with one unit at each throw station.

I bet that those people with 3 or more dogs have thought that a six shooter would be "just right".

The 8 shooter is great if you are a Pro or have several people in your training group. But it is way too many bumpers for one or two trainers with, say 4 dogs between them.


----------



## John Lash

This is getting pretty complicated...

Each BB launcher is a unique unit. It is assigned a number when you program it. I have 4 two shooters. If we train in a group we can put two units at a station or all 4 at a station or one at 4 different stations. When I bought mine the 2 shooter seemed the way to go.


You just shoot off both on number 1, number 2 etc. There's really no need to set up complicated programming. You just push the button or hold your arm up to signal and someone else pushes the button. The only hard part is remembering where you have each launcher set up if they are at more than one station.

When you train with birds you usually don't have the luxury of 6 birds at each station, at least we don't. Just "rebird."


----------



## Chuck Wagner

I've had the two shooter. Very reliable, but when you are wanting to train with birds... I had to upgrade to wingers.


----------



## whitefoot

Man...it's almost August now.


----------



## Georgia.Belle

whitefoot said:


> Man...it's almost August now.


Maybe we will have the new remotes by Christmas.


----------



## Tville

The weight of the 8 shtr is rel disadvantage compared to the 4 shooter.


----------



## Jason Glavich

Georgia.Belle said:


> Maybe we will have the new remotes by Christmas.


Let's see, mine were order for me at Christmas Last year, with the intention that they would be shipped around March or Early April, So..... 


Testing is usually done before offering a product to the Market not after orders have been accepted. On one hand I am glad they are working out the bugs, on the other hand I wish Testing would have been completed before bringing the product to the public. 

At this point it seems like no matter how great they are I will be dissapointed, I hope that wont be true, but these delays are getting pretty bad.


----------



## Bumper Boy

Hello everyone,

The field testing is near completion. The first 100 units will be shipping out in 2-3 weeks, with the next 800 units shipping out a week afterward. This is the best new numbers that I've been given, and I'm happy to report them. 

I understand that everyone wants these units as quickly as possible, but there is a lot that goes into releasing a new product line. I will be contacting everyone shortly about these units to make sure everyone is still at their same address and that everyone is ready to be receiving the units.

If you have any questions, concerns, or responses, feel free as always to leave me a message either here, in my email, or in my PM box here at RTF and I will try and respond as quickly as I can.

As always, if you are having any problem with your units, we are happy to service them free of any charge or service fee in the meantime. We want to offer this to our customer base as you guys have been great customers and patient with us. This way, we will make sure that everyone has working units, and the only reason we're waiting for the new electronics is just eager anticipation!

Regards everyone, and I hope you all had a great weekend.

Gary


----------



## Jason Glavich

Bumper Boy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> The field testing is near completion. The first 100 units will be shipping out in 2-3 weeks, with the next 800 units shipping out a week afterward. This is the best new numbers that I've been given, and I'm happy to report them.
> 
> I understand that everyone wants these units as quickly as possible, but there is a lot that goes into releasing a new product line. I will be contacting everyone shortly about these units to make sure everyone is still at their same address and that everyone is ready to be receiving the units.
> 
> If you have any questions, concerns, or responses, feel free as always to leave me a message either here, in my email, or in my PM box here at RTF and I will try and respond as quickly as I can.
> 
> As always, if you are having any problem with your units, we are happy to service them free of any charge or service fee in the meantime. We want to offer this to our customer base as you guys have been great customers and patient with us. This way, we will make sure that everyone has working units, and the only reason we're waiting for the new electronics is just eager anticipation!
> 
> Regards everyone, and I hope you all had a great weekend.
> 
> Gary



So the first units will be shipping in September? Or very close to it...


----------



## pixel shooter

September is pretty close to December  boy your patient! 

I was really looking for a better reply from bumper boy than what was just posted, that is called disappointing. What makes one believe them now, BB has lost all credibility from this fiasco. The business end of what has transpired is beyond disappointing and this is agreat example of how not to do business especially in such a nieche market!!  



Jason Glavich said:


> So the first units will be shipping in September? Or very close to it...


----------



## labluver

Guess this will be my Christmas present this year! Hope they are worth the wait. Use my old BBoys at nearly every training. Don't know what I would do without them. Looking forward to try the new electronics out.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I am just glad that BB took their time to get it right rather than ship a product that will not perform. How many times was Microsoft Windows delayed, or similiar products? Windows Vista comes to mind with a product that had issues.


----------



## Stealth Bomber

"I am just glad that BB took their time to get it right rather than ship a product that will not perform. How many times was Microsoft Windows delayed, or similiar products? Windows Vista comes to mind with a product that had issues."

How do you know for sure they "have it right"?? I detect they are having some serious technical issues...thus the long delay??? ....I truly hope I'm wrong.

I was sold on the upgrade and that there would be an early spring ship. They "pre sold" me a product that had not even been through testing yet?....and now we have to wait and see if they are going to be funcional or not?....the long delay is leaving me with these questions in my mind? I work in the marine industry. Boats and outboard motors for almost 30 years. It is common for a new product to come out that the consumer has to decide if it works or not...most of the time it does not and there is allot of dissapointment and service bulletins and recalls and unhappy consumers.......for all our lines except Honda and Kawasaki. They test and test and test..."first"....before you may even hear about a new product and when it's finally right they market it and sell it....and very trouble free after the fact.
Engineer it...build it...test it...upgrade the things that didn't work...test it some more....market it....sell it....stand behind it...in that order. That's how Honda outboards does it and they have had only 2 recalls in 20 years.
When these do get shipped.....I sure hope they work because they sure look good and all the marketing about them so far "Sounds good"..............


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Well, I guess I am a "half full" person. I signed up for the new units some time back but so far BB has not billed my credit card so it hasn't cost me anything. I continue to use my old units which are working well.


----------



## bama stripes

Bumper Boy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> The field testing is near completion. The first 100 units will be shipping out in 2-3 weeks, with the next 800 units shipping out a week afterward. This is the best new numbers that I've been given, and I'm happy to report them.
> 
> I understand that everyone wants these units as quickly as possible, but there is a lot that goes into releasing a new product line. I will be contacting everyone shortly about these units to make sure everyone is still at their same address and that everyone is ready to be receiving the units.
> 
> If you have any questions, concerns, or responses, feel free as always to leave me a message either here, in my email, or in my PM box here at RTF and I will try and respond as quickly as I can.
> 
> As always, if you are having any problem with your units, we are happy to service them free of any charge or service fee in the meantime. We want to offer this to our customer base as you guys have been great customers and patient with us. This way, we will make sure that everyone has working units, and the only reason we're waiting for the new electronics is just eager anticipation!
> 
> Regards everyone, and I hope you all had a great weekend.
> 
> Gary


Gary,

Are you still on track to ship the new electronics as you outlined above ?


----------



## pixel shooter

No update in 3 weeks, Im thinking not  Something to be said for consistency


----------



## adsitt9130

I currently have 2 Bumper Boy Eight Shooters. I purchased them new in 2003 and have used them heavily and have been very happy with their performance.
There have been some improvements since 2003 and I have been happy with those as well.


----------



## Jason Glavich

pixel shooter said:


> No update in 3 weeks, Im thinking not  Something to be said for consistency


I am beyond frustrated at this point. 9 Months since i ordered(ordered for me as a gift) 6 months since first estimated ship date. I like the product, but do not like being sold something that seems to be in production, that is in fact still in testing. It would seem testing started a few weeks before the first estimated ship date.


----------



## GBUSMCR

Well, maybe the first 100 are shipping this week and with any luck you are in that group or the group of 800 that is to follow.  Would be nice if anyone gets their upgrade order to let us know they are now being shipped.
Would be nice to get some feedback from the field testers too. I'd hope they are part of the RTF crowd. :???:
FWIW I am optimistic. The upgraded doesn't matter as much now as hunting season starts soon. Getting the upgrade next year works now.:2c:


----------



## pixel shooter

Has anyone's credit card been charged? suppost to be charged 60 days in advance of shipping, atleast for electronic upgrades


----------



## Bumper Boy

Hello everyone,

The first units are still set to start going out next week. I have seen some of the units here in the office. I have tested some of the units myself, including the Auto Run features. I have field reports back from testers throughout this process that have had positive feedback. What I can't predict, is the shipping date, as always anything that I've given is just an estimate. The program was always just a pre-order, never an order, which is why no one's card was ever charged. We will only be charging the cards when they are ready for shipment.


What we have done is provided you a priority date once the product is officially released. This release date will be posted on our website, with delivery dates’ scheduled. Upgrade orders will have shipping priority. 

Note: Until the product is officially released, no delivery date can be promised or provided. Anything that I've said has always been an estimate. The following other benefits are provided in this pre-order program:
•	Priority shipping dates after official product release
•	Pre-order Upgrade price will be honored
•	Note : After release this special pricing will not be available
•	Free service or replacement will be providing for all electronic to upgrade customers. These will include new batteries, repair, replacement parts, etc.

Bumper Boy continues to strive to provide customers with the most cost effective growth path, and has designed this program to save you service money as new products are planned and released.


----------



## delduckdog

I just got ready to order one with extra receiver, and 2 replacement servos. When I click for shipping, the cheapest is $39. Is that right? seems high.


----------



## Jason Glavich

delduckdog said:


> I just got ready to order one with extra receiver, and 2 replacement servos. When I click for shipping, the cheapest is $39. Is that right? seems high.


If I remember correctly that is to cover the return shipping as well for the returned units for the upgrade.


----------



## delduckdog

Got it, thanks Jason, as people tell me, I am as tight as a skin on a hot dog.


----------



## Jason Glavich

Anyone get their electronics yet? Or get charged yet?


----------



## DoubleHaul

No electronics, no charge. I ordered early Feb.


----------



## Mistyriver

All I can say is that I am glad I did not order the upgrade. What a disappointment in BB. I have never had an issue with my 2 Derby Doubles, however their customer service has a lot to be desired. I am really surprised they are still in business. I know there was a customer service rep answering posts for awhile, but it appears he has disappeared also. And companies wonder why customers quit buying their products.


----------



## jhixf564

I have not been able to get on BB's website for two days. Makes me wonder.


----------



## GBUSMCR

Hm, tough times for sure. While I am hopeful the delay is related to the upgrade design and testing, mergers can be hard on a company. I sure hope the site is down for maintenance. I did find it interesting the number of BB's that hit the classified section the past 10 days. Still, here's hoping all is well as BB is a good solid product and I'd like the think the upgrade is still a go. FWIW


----------



## John Lash

GBUSMCR said:


> Hm, tough times for sure. While I am hopeful the delay is related to the upgrade design and testing, mergers can be hard on a company. I sure hope the site is down for maintenance. I did find it interesting the number of BB's that hit the classified section the past 10 days. Still, here's hoping all is well as BB is a good solid product and I'd like the think the upgrade is still a go. FWIW


 
Merger??????

Don't get too stressed about the website, I think I remember even Entry Express's website was down for awhile due to some expiration thingy.


----------



## Jason Glavich

John Lash said:


> Merger??????
> 
> Don't get too stressed about the website, I think I remember even Entry Express's website was down for awhile due to some expiration thingy.


I thought Hawk was working with them on the new electronics but not a actual merger, but I am not sure.


----------



## Bumper Boy

Hello everyone,

I apologize as our website has been down for the past couple of days, though the store itself is still up if people need to get there, you can follow the link I'll provide below. The website problem was not our fault as our webhost rebooted the image server on us unfortunately, which has corrupted some things. We are doing everything we can to get it back up and running.

In regards to the merger, the company Bumper Boy is working in conjunction and alongside Hawx Outdoors to release these products. It is not a merger, rather just two companies' working together. Basically, Hawx Outdoors is creating the new electronics, and they will work with Bumper Boy launchers exclusively. 

We are re-designing the website once we have it back up and running. I am trying my hardest to make sure I stay up to date with everyone here, and am always available to field any concerns or questions one may have. 

We are doing our best to get everything out to you guys as best we can. I do apologize for the site being down, but want to assure everyone that we still are available for contact despite the site and email being down.

Thank you all for your wonderful input, it doesn't go un-noticed by myself here. I like to read this forum as much as I can not only to enhance my understanding of the community, but to make sure that Bumper Boy continues to keep in contact with its customers the best that I, personally, can.

Regards,

Gary Rossiter
http://store.bumperboy.com
1-800-729-3822 ext 221

and for the meantime, you can reach me by email at:

[email protected]


----------



## labsforme

Gary, thank you.This helps.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Brown

I have dealt with Bumper boy since 2004 & 2005. I have 3 derby doubles. Each year I will replace full servos with wiring on at least one unit. I oil the units consistently. I have never had a single problem with my electronics to include batteries. It has always been the servo's. I recently brought it to Gary's attention. He suggested I replace the firing arms at I think 220 - 250 a unit. I explained I could not spend 750 at this point in time. However he readily admitted that I have spent a fair amount of money for servos and Wiring and speakers over the past 4-5 years. I asked him for wiring and 2 servo's. I am sure we can handle this for you. I will just need t speak with the Engineers.. Right what are we talking about here. It's a remote launcher for a Dog. Needless to say I have never heard from him again. This includes a follow up e-mail where he responded he was still waiting for the engineers. Oh I forgot to mention some time back I rec'd correspondence from BB about a free up grade on their speakers. I commented about this and nothing. BB has no idea what customer service is. It really is a pity they are the only game in town when it comes to this type of unit.


----------



## Bumper Boy

Jeff Brown said:


> I have dealt with Bumper boy since 2004 & 2005. I have 3 derby doubles. Each year I will replace full servos with wiring on at least one unit. I oil the units consistently. I have never had a single problem with my electronics to include batteries. It has always been the servo's. I recently brought it to Gary's attention. He suggested I replace the firing arms at I think 220 - 250 a unit. I explained I could not spend 750 at this point in time. However he readily admitted that I have spent a fair amount of money for servos and Wiring and speakers over the past 4-5 years. I asked him for wiring and 2 servo's. I am sure we can handle this for you. I will just need t speak with the Engineers.. Right what are we talking about here. It's a remote launcher for a Dog. Needless to say I have never heard from him again. This includes a follow up e-mail where he responded he was still waiting for the engineers. Oh I forgot to mention some time back I rec'd correspondence from BB about a free up grade on their speakers. I commented about this and nothing. BB has no idea what customer service is. It really is a pity they are the only game in town when it comes to this type of unit.


Hi Jeff,

As always I appreciate the constructive criticism. I had sent out those units, and do apologize vehemently if you did not receive them. I will put the paperwork in this morning to do it, and send you a tracking number when they go out, which will probably be on Monday. 

As I explained to you on the phone, the reason that we may be having these issues with your servo is because of the old design of the machines, it causes much more re-coil to the servos and the wiring than the new firing mechanisms, which is why I recommended them. Because of this, the servo arms burn out at a much higher rate, something like 100x higher. The best way to curb this problem is to replace the firing mechanisms, but for now I have no problem sending you out some parts in order to help you with this problem as you have mentioned before. 

This is a remote launcher, with very intricate details involved in the aspects of it, which is why we have a team of engineers here to have to make sure that everything is top notch. These units are built very technically, and aren't just a quick thing to put together. I will do my best to sway your opinion about our customer service to the best of my ability, and hope to get these units out to you swiftly.

Regards, and as always you can contact me at any of the following links:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

1-800-729-3822 ext 221


----------



## Osage Spider

Has anyone seen there upgraded electronics yet, I'm not complaining I am just excited to get them they sound like they will be awsome.


----------



## GBUSMCR

Nope, the first units were set to go out the first week of Sept based on a August 25th posting. I am just planning on them for next spring...hopefully.


----------



## Duck Blind

Considering wingers or BB. Does anyone know if the 'new' units are being shipped yet?


----------



## MDowney

I'm still waiting for mine so I would guess that they are still not ready to ship.


----------



## Bamaboy

I talked to BB yesterday as I have been holding off on purchasing a couple of units. Anything ordered now willl ship with old electronics. Electronics will be upgraded at no cost .... other than possibly shipping .... when the new electronics are available. I did not even ask when the new electronics might start shipping.


----------



## Waterdogs

I was thinking of ordering a couple BBs but not sure now sounds like they have had some issues. I had some of the Max 5000's they were junk and lasted about a year. I use wingers but would like to find something that I can set up easy and do marks and so on with without the big wingers all the time. Mainly to do multiple marks with multiple dog what does everyone suggest.


----------



## DoubleHaul

Waterdogs said:


> I was thinking of ordering a couple BBs but not sure now sounds like they have had some issues. I had some of the Max 5000's they were junk and lasted about a year. I use wingers but would like to find something that I can set up easy and do marks and so on with without the big wingers all the time. Mainly to do multiple marks with multiple dog what does everyone suggest.


Having had one of the original Max 5000s, they were truly junk. A lot of folks do like the current version of Thunder launchers, which are an evolution. Then again, I know a lot of folks who don't like them very much. Right now, it seems it is wingers, BBs or Thunders.


----------



## Waterdogs

I just remember how expensive those Maxes were and when you are training dogs faulty equiptment is not cool. I was thinking of getting some box launchers and keeping my two winger and that might be a better solution and cheaper. I have friends that use the BB's and like them but have had a few problems. But they only have one dog to train.


----------



## dixidawg

On 8/2:



Bumper Boy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> The field testing is near completion. The first 100 units will be shipping out in 2-3 weeks, with the next 800 units shipping out a week afterward. This is the best new numbers that I've been given, and I'm happy to report them.



Then on 8/25:



> Hello everyone,
> 
> The first units are still set to start going out next week.


Of all the people here on RTF, has ANYONE laid hands on one of these yet? 

I would think this place has 99.99% of the market for bumper boys, yet NOBODY has seen these? Even as a tester? Are they still vaporware?




As disappointed as I am in the slipped delivery dates for the electronics, I am perhaps more disappointed in this on 9/16:



> the reason that we may be having these issues with your servo is because of the old design of the machines, it causes much more re-coil to the servos and the wiring than the new firing mechanisms, which is why I recommended them. Because of this, the servo arms burn out at a much higher rate, something like 100x higher. The best way to curb this problem is to replace the firing mechanisms,


How can one tell the "new" design from the "old " design? Are the new designs included with the "upgrade"? Seems to me if a product was redesigned to provide *100 times* more reliability, there would be a recall, or some sort of an upgrade path? I don't even see any mention of this on the website....


----------



## Bumper Boy

dixidawg said:


> On 8/2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then on 8/25:
> 
> Of all the people here on RTF, has ANYONE laid hands on one of these yet?
> 
> I would think this place has 99.99% of the market for bumper boys, yet NOBODY has seen these? Even as a tester? Are they still vaporware?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As disappointed as I am in the slipped delivery dates for the electronics, I am perhaps more disappointed in this on 9/16:
> 
> How can one tell the "new" design from the "old " design? Are the new designs included with the "upgrade"? Seems to me if a product was redesigned to provide *100 times* more reliability, there would be a recall, or some sort of an upgrade path? I don't even see any mention of this on the website....


Hi Dixidog,

As with any product line, when something ages over time, upgrades become available. Just like a cell phone from 10 years ago that doesn't have the capabilities of a cell phone now, one has to upgrade their units. These are mechanical, technical, and electronic pieces of equipment that one must maintain, as well as keep updated. There have been quite a few upgrades on the mechanical aspects of it. The same computer you have that is 10 years old probably can't handle everything that a computer today would be able to, and the same goes for our pieces of equipment. That's not to say that the 10 year old cell phone, or computer don't work, rather that there are new features, and a company wouldn't have to recall because they've improved or shown advancement in their product lines.

As for the release date of the electronics, I have done my best with information provided to me in order to keep you guys informed. We have over 5000 + customers, so they reach further than this board, though I do keep this site regularly maintained as a lot of you have not only provided me with in depth information on your expressions and views, but have taught me a lot about this business. This is a great community and I will still continue to provide the best information that I can personally get my hands on and keep communicating to you guys as best as I can. 

As for units in the field, there are quite a few out there. We have not had a sign off on the high volume release, and any "date" that I can give you as always is just an indication and representation of the best possible information that I can provide at the time. I apologize for any inconvenience that this has caused, and know that we do still offer free service for any units that aren't working, and will continue to guarantee the price at what everyone here has upgraded for, as the pricing will be changing shortly upon release of the line.

Thank you and if any or all have further questions, please feel free to respond. I am always happy to help the best ways I can, and feel free to let me know how we can improve.


----------



## GBUSMCR

Quote: "As for the release date of the electronics, I have done my best with information provided to me in order to keep you guys informed. We have over 5000 + customers, so they reach further than this board, though I do keep this site regularly maintained as a lot of you have not only provided me with in depth information on your expressions and views, but have taught me a lot about this business. This is a great community and I will still continue to provide the best information that I can personally get my hands on and keep communicating to you guys as best as I can."

Hi Gary,
Might recommend to IT to update the BB web page as still posts a release date of April 2011.


----------



## Jason Glavich

So just a random question, if people are field testing them and there are problems what are they using to train in the time between fixes? I do not know very many pros that would continue to test a product that is not working. I only say it is not working due to not being released yet.

Being a T&E guy it seems that the items are still in a developmental test phase and not production representitive. If they are being tested by users are there engineers with each user to observe the tests? Test scripts,use cases,line by line instructions. You do not have to answer these questions just thinking out loud. I am still very excited about getting the new set ups when they are ready. I am just concerned that that the FUE being used to evaulaute and fix the items was not done in a lab before field testing.

Then again side consulting work pays very well...


----------



## Stealth Bomber

I am taking pre-orders on the new DG-My Pad....for release in 2020...you can place calls...do internet...and shoot bumpers at the same time. It's going to be great..just give me your credit card number and I will keep you updated on when they will ship!!......................................just a little fun poking here.


----------



## Doug Moore

Bump.................. Gary what is the status on the new electronics. I have emailed and left voice-mail and I have not heard back anything. I know you said you could send out the old style until the new is released but I was holding out as the new were to ship months ago. Can't hold out any longer and it is getting aggravating loading/setting up several thousand dollars of equipment that may or may not work. Give me a call or email and let's make something happen.

Doug


----------



## Hullabaloo93

Bumper Boy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I apologize that I didn't get to this thread sooner, but I was away for the long weekend. I'll see if I can answer any and all concerns within this thread here in regards to the new electronics.
> 
> I have been getting very positive feedback on the new electronics from the many that we now have in field testing. I have also been asking about a few of you guys that I know I have talked with quite often here and on the phone to see what I can do about more field testing units to our customers on this board as you all have been so gracious with your comments. I have learned an absolute amount about dog training from you all and have found this website to be of extreme interest and I want to make sure that I'm providing you with the best service back that I can.
> 
> In regards to the new electronics, I know that they want to be absolute before we send anything out, and so the field testing is continuing. I've been given estimates on the deliveries, but nothing ever confirmed. As soon as I do have it, I will announce here on the board, as well as will be contacting you all when they are ready for shipment.
> 
> I believe Jason was referring to the fact that I've been asking customers when it comes to the new system electronics what style of units they have (2, 4, 8 or 12 shooters) and perhaps I have caused some confusion. The reason I ask this, is because the receiver plug in is different on the units, but there won't be any delay when it comes to that as we have everyone's order in that has pre-ordered with this information so the moulding process is already done in that regard, so there won't be any caused delay due to sizing them to the units.
> 
> As always, if there's anything more that I can do for you guys, please do let me know. I enjoy getting to know you all through both this message board and through the phone lines, and I will do my best to keep you all informed.
> 
> Thank you, and kind regards.
> 
> Gary Rossiter
> 1-800-729-3822 ext. 221
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]


Would anyone who has actually been contacted by BB to be a field tester for the new electronics please post a reply here?



Also, those of you who are waiting to receive your new electronics please check out www.hawxdoggun.com They too are giving YOU the opportunity to save $198.00 off the list price their new PRO DG-Hunter/Trainer training collar yet to be released. Just send them your CC# and you too can be first in line to get yours when they are released. ...and save $198.00 to boot. No release date given, so you may wait a LONG LONG while. If you are careful you will notice that the collars received 5 Stars from 2 reviewers in October 2010. Some lucky person got theirs a year ago, but they still are being offered at a special LOW LOW pre-introductory discount of $198.00 off list.

If you are really in a hurry for a new training collar system, you can order their DG-Hunter/Trainer unit. Just go to their online store and click on the DG-Hunter/Trainer to place your order. But wait...don't get in too much of a hurry to receive yours. They are on BACKORDER!

If you investigate further, you will find that you can't really order anything from the Hawx online store because everything is on BACKORDER..............Except, if you really really want one, you can order a DEMO version of their Dog and Gun Control button. This is not an ACTUAL working button, but a sales demo you can show off to your friends and encourage them to get in line for future products by Hawx. All your friends will need to do is give Hawx their CC#.

This (Hawx) is the company BB partnered with to develop and introduce their newly upgraded electronics. Maybe is is not such a good partnership.

You and I gave BB our CC#'s to be first in line for the promise of the timely delivery of a badly needed and welcome upgrade. We did this because we own and we use BB products. They WORK. We did this because BB has brand equity and a large installed base of customers that are repeat purchasers. We did this because we trust them, we believed they can deliver.

Hawx is an unknown in a market of strong branded competitors like Tri-Tronics, Dogtra, etc. If they don't deliver, who cares? We have lots of options. But BB? Now they have a brand they should be jumping over themselves to protect. Unfortunately, I see them doing just the opposite.

COME CLEAN BUMPER BOY! JUST TELL US THE TRUE FACTS! ... and save your brand


----------



## Hullabaloo93

As an afterthought, I just made a search on the word "Hawx" on this forum. 7 posts contain the work "Hawx", 6 of the 7 posts also contain the words "Bumper Boy", and all 6 of these posts contain customer complaints about the delayed release of the new electronics by individuals who placed advance orders with BB. All of the posts shed a negative light on the information flowing from BB, and of their missed delivery dates. The oldest post was started in January 2011.

Number of views for all posts total 17,745 views. BB claims elsewhere in this forum to have 5,000 customers. Thats an average of 3.5 impressions per customer.

Now you can't buy that kind of advertising, anywhere.


----------



## Osage Spider

Just a thought folks I to have been waiting patiently for my upgraded electronics and I wish they had been here months ago. But at the same time Bumper Boy is doing all of us a big favor by upgrading us in the first place. Going to save me a bunch of money over buying all new electronics outright. Also I would like them to make sure they are right before sending them out nothing worse than having to deal with a recall. So lets not go trashing a company that has a good reputation over a simple marketing error when it is all said and done I bet we will be happy.


----------



## Howard N

Osage, they made this same error before. Remember all the advertising in RTFN before bb's came out. Must have been a year or more of advertising before they had products to deliver. Drumming up interest in a product they don't have yet is their normal business practice.


----------



## Osage Spider

Well that is to bad for a company to keep making the same mistakes, and it will probably end up costing them. Even though they do have a good product that there is a demand for. I personally will keep waiting and using my old eletronics until the new ones arrive, I am sure they will get it right when all is said and done.


----------



## DoubleHaul

Osage Spider said:


> Just a thought folks I to have been waiting patiently for my upgraded electronics and I wish they had been here months ago. But at the same time Bumper Boy is doing all of us a big favor by upgrading us in the first place. Going to save me a bunch of money over buying all new electronics outright. Also I would like them to make sure they are right before sending them out nothing worse than having to deal with a recall. So lets not go trashing a company that has a good reputation over a simple marketing error when it is all said and done I bet we will be happy.


If Bumper Boy was upgrading the electronics for free, I would agree. However, I am (or will, if they ever get them done) paying for the privilege. I love (and also hate) my BBs. The biggest problem I have is the unreliable electronics, followed closely by the constantly dying servos. I jumped at the upgrade because it looked simpler, more useful in that it is easier to use with other gizmos, and they promised that they were more reliable.

The wait is inconvenient, but more for them than for me. If the new stuff works even close to as advertised, I would be buying more BBs in the future. Since I placed my order I have ordered more wingers, but no more BBs. Had I had the new stuff and it worked, those wingers would probably have been DDs. Their loss.

As a friend who is a bigger BB fan than I puts it: "They have the best product and the worst customer service in the game". I would agree.


----------



## jmjcpa

wow what a hornets nest. i had no idea there was an upgrade until i went to the bumper boy site to get a manual download. watched all the videos and was impressed with the new upgrade and wanted to order it. i wanted more details and left message for gary. gary called within 24 hours and was very helpful. decided i would probably order new receiver and transmitter for four shot bb. then i read the forum comments and saw that the original release date was spring 2011. i know it takes time to get it right, but was the release date premature or just wrong. were pre-order sales used to fund development. in talking with gary today he said release date would be in "2-3 weeks", but i see that theme over and over again. does anybody know if hawx electronics has bought out bumper boy. also, gary's phone number is a canada number but bumper boy is in washington. has bumper boy/hawx electronics moved to canada. have always been happy with by bb but not so much the service due to fact always i always have to leave a message for a return call. i guess i will bite the bullet and do a preorder. hope bb will send a bumper or two if it takes as long as most of yall have already have waited.


----------



## J. Walker

Of just the dog supply companies I've worked with, Hallmark, Retriever Specialists, Gun Dog Supply, Drs. Foster & Smith, Golden Lake, and Tri-tronics, Bumper Boy has had, by far, the worst customer service.


----------



## Fetchemup

I have two twelve shooters and LOVE them! I train a lot of dogs and they make my day so much easier and my dogs always get in plenty of great marks. Just like everything they need maintenance but that is because nothing lasts forever. Buy them and you will not regret it. I think my first 12 shooter is one of the originals!


----------



## Stealth Bomber

Well....I made an earlier post on how great my new units "were" with the upgraded electronics. The first time out of the box they were great. Haven't had a chance to try them out again for a couple of weeks. Tried them again today....one unit worked perfectly....the other quit firing and no sound. Went out in the field to check it out....thought maybe battery was low. Turned it off and back on...and the unit will work when I'm close(within 3 feet)...but only now and then. Can't be transmitter....it works all ranges with other unit. Tried to pair it up again...even on different numbers...still won't work unless within 3 feet...for sound or firing...and then not all the time even when close. Has anyone else had this yet??? Also unplugged harness and plugged it back in...no go. Oh...I did charge it up for a few hours...same thing. 
Do you think the dog will notice if I'm standing 3 foot from launcher when I launch???? lol. 
I know what I could do....carry it with me and do stand alone marks with it..ya that's it.


----------



## tim bonnema

Look at the remote when you are trying to use it. I had a similar issue. Tailgate test everything fine in the field off and on. the green light would stay on. BB sent out a new transmitter and now problems so far.


----------



## Stealth Bomber

Called BB at noon....told me they would call me back with a solution. Called me back within the hour and told me they are going to send me out all new units. I just can't complain about that service right there! Very good...called me back ASAP. I know it's a pain to send them back in but...least they are gettin' after it. I can go out and do T work and have some open water so can do other things while I wait for new units. Thanks BB for good service.


----------

